# Best exotic wood for Jenga set?



## Davis Fischer (Jan 16, 2016)

Hey guys! I'm new posting here, but I've been reading on the forum for a little bit. I'm not much of a woodworker, but I have enough tools/knowledge (when I'm lucky) for simpler stuff.

I had a quick question on selecting wood for a Jenga set (a small one, not one of the backyard ones). It's my girlfriend's favorite game and she has a birthday coming up. 

What I've found online says that most of the blocks sold commercially are made of Alder, the cheaper sets seem to be made out of whatever wood is available, and I found one source that said technically the best wood is Myrtle (but I believe that stuff costs an arm and a leg).

I'm definitely considering Alder (which I haven't used before), since it is readily available and shouldn't be too expensive, but I wanted to make it a bit more unique. My girlfriend really loves the look of a bloodwood knife handle I made, but I think bloodwood is quite a bit heavier than Alder? I've also looked into Padauk, since it's also pretty easy to come by and has similar coloring.

My main concern is that I don't want the blocks to be too much heavier/lighter than the alder sets, and I guess the biggest deal is the finish. Because the blocks need to be able to slide freely against each other I don't want to get a wood that is going to have significant pores that require sealing or some sort of heavier finish.

Any thoughts about a good wood for the job? Help a newbie out! 

Thanks!

Davis


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Bloodwood polishes well and may not even require a finish for your game. The pieces would be hard and slide against each other very well. And yes, Bloodwood is heavier and more expensive than Alder.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I'd never heard of a Jenga Set so I had to google it. From what I can see I think I would rather use a multitude of different woods for it. There certainly isn't anything wrong with alder. I think I would just avoid woods prone to warp like yellow pine, hickory or birch. With any wood you use watch the end grain and use as much as possible grain that runs straight through it instead of an angle.


----------



## Davis Fischer (Jan 16, 2016)

Thanks for the info and ideas guys! I think I'm going to go ahead and order some bloodwood and give it a try!


----------

